# Mineralize Loose Powder at Nordstroms only in 5 Shades!!!!!!!!!!



## loveybgirl (Mar 20, 2008)

I was estastic to see that Nordstroms.com have the the new mineral powder foundation but only in 5 colors.  Was it me , but I thought the color range was 7 to 8 shades.  Why did Nordstroms featured only 5 when it was supposed to be 7 or more shades??????????  If anyone knows more , please by all means share!!!!!!!!!!!!! I was really looking forward to this product only to be let down.


----------

